
David Cameron tests real-time economic data app on iPad - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/nov/08/david-cameron-tests-data-app
======
Cbasedlifeform
Hope the app looks better than that data.gov.uk screenshot!

